# 1.3 dimethylamylamine



## Adrenaline (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey, does anyone know where to order dmaa powder? I have searched the internet and the only companies I find are all in china.. lol there was a company in California that stopped selling it in October.. any thoughts?? I would appreciate it.. Thanks.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 10, 2016)

Good luck.....


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 10, 2016)

Not sure where to get the raw powder. My pre workout has it, Mesomorph. Rocket Pop flavor is a bomb.


----------



## Adrenaline (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah I know, tried mesomorph and the new one superpump250. I used to use the Dmaa powder with caffeine and that's it. All those pre workouts have a ton of stim. Thanks..


----------



## Night_Wing (Dec 10, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Not sure where to get the raw powder. My pre workout has it, Mesomorph. Rocket Pop flavor is a bomb.



Yeah it is! Going to get the tutti fruity flavor next!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 11, 2016)

Not sure where to find straight 1,3 dmaa but Dust Extreme is an awesome preworkout


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 12, 2016)

What do you want dmaa for?
What uses do you have for it? Is there a journal youre getting info from


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 12, 2016)

Night_Wing said:


> Yeah it is! Going to get the tutti fruity flavor next!



Dont do it. Its not all that flavor wise and has a horrible color to boot. Rocket Pop and watermelon are pretty on point though.


----------



## Adrenaline (Dec 12, 2016)

Have you ever had a workout on dmaa.. If you have then you would know why I would want to refill. No journal..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 12, 2016)

Adrenaline said:


> Have you ever had a workout on dmaa.. If you have then you would know why I would want to refill. No journal..



Ive almost had on OD on dmaa. 
So what happened was my dmma came with a tiny spoon scoop of 50mc(micrograms) that spoon ran away with the neighbors hot nanny.

 So i figured what most were doing at the time was dipping a finger into the powder and then the finger into the mix of diy pre workout. That method worked well. I had got a big order of this stuff before the hype before the "its gona get banned".

One day i used a tsp accidently and that messed everything up. At about .5g in the tsp i got hot as shit nausea dizzy and tunnel vision. That days workout didnt happen. Also gave me the shits. 

So,  what are you getting from the dmaa? I mean exactly what do you feel your feeling from it? 
I broke down one of the 1st pre work outs that the rest copied the recipe from. So i felt jacked up...yea like i was on methamphetamines thats what a preworkout feels like. You feel wired up, you even get the fast heart beats the itchy body wait, is that what you feel?


So, i wanted my diy to give me the itchy body? I got lab grade beta alanine and thats what causes the ants on your body feeling. 
But what does dmaa feel like? Nothing. You feel nothing from it.

Try caffeine. 200mg of it before working out feels tony the tiger GREAT.

I got about 5lbs now of dmaa powder with a lab analysis of 99.7 pure sitting in my storage box with no dietary notes on how its daily dietary used.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2016)

This shit just puts me to sleep. Anyone else? I still have some caps.


----------



## Adrenaline (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry that happened to you. But if lost my spoon I would have went and bought a new one. When you mess with bulk powder of anything. You cant mess around and guess. I have been doing this for years. 2 months couple months off. I use bulk caffeine and one scoop of 1.3 dimethylamylamine. I always use a scale to make sure. As for the tingles, that is in beta a.. not in dmaa. I dont get the tingles in my powder. Its just energy and focus and a can do attitude. To each is their own. Im just looking to restock, thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> This shit just puts me to sleep. Anyone else? I still have some caps.



Basically when its the right dose it calms you .....and likewise will cause some downers to mellow.

@adrenaline... good luck finding a 50mcg spoon scoop.

I see what your saying with getting a microgram scale, that overcomolicates things at single servings.

Carry on


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dmaa gives me the shits I'm some supps
☹️☹️☹️☹️


----------



## Battletoad (Dec 24, 2016)

I wanted to like dmaa, but the crash always killed me. Sometimes it would mess with my blood pressure and make me dizzy too. Some people love it, but it just never jived with me.


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 26, 2016)

I guess I'm the only that still uses eca..


----------

